# CC'er saves stabbing victum at Wmart



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

How come we never heard about that on the big three networks? You never hear about how a gun saved a persons life. I would almost bet it wasn't on the local network. Got to admitt that was some good shooting at that close of range.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*CC'er in Walmart*

I just saw this thread, which explaines why my response is so late!

Here in the El Paso area, we saw the report on all the TV channels
when the incident happened a couple of years ago.

At the time of the incident, New Mexico law would not allow CC'ers into
the average Walmart because they sell various forms of alcoholic
beverages. The particular Walmart where it happened is one of those
neighborhood stores that didn't sell alcoholic beverages, so the guy with
the CCW was completely legal.

Thankfully, the laws have been changed now, so it is now legal for 
someone with a CCW license to carry where alcoholic beverages are sold
as long as they are not consumed on the premises. Such as Walmarts
and convenience stores. Restaurants, however, are still out.

What this country really, really needs is consistency between the states
concerning Concealed Carry laws! Like they have on driver's licenses.

I'm not holding my breath.


----------

